

Different vs. Revolutionary: Facebook for Women vs. designed by Feminists - cvharquail
http://authenticorganizations.com/harquail/2010/10/05/facebook-for-women-vs-facebook-designed-by-feminists-different-vs-revolutionary/

======
fractallyte
Wow, the author seems convinced of the veracity of the idea, so what mentality
is it that '[looks] forward to continuing this conversation!' rather than
actually EXECUTING it?

Or is that too much hard work, unsuitable for members of the 'feminist
technology movement'?

Yes, I'm scathing. If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the
problem.

------
gaius
_Women is a social category, based on a person’s gender self-definition._

Ermm, and XX chromosomes?

~~~
chc
Nope. There are people with two X chromosomes who are not considered women
(even medically), and there are people without two X chromosomes who live as
women (whether you agree to call them that or not).

